# Nitric acid price?



## Flattop (May 6, 2013)

Found 2.7Lt. Of 70% nitric it is $99 and I can drive to get it so no shipping. Is this good/ bad / or a better way to get it? The same place has sulfuric acid 96% at $69 per gal.and hydrogen peroxide35% at $59 a gal. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## etack (May 6, 2013)

Seems really high. where are you located and is it for analytical grade or tech?

Eric


----------



## Flattop (May 7, 2013)

It is tech grade . And gilroy California just south of San Jose.


----------



## butcher (May 7, 2013)

You can get your Sulfuric acid at the hardware store, or Napa battery acid and concentrate if needed, Muriatic at hardware or where they sell bricks, concrete supply's or even pool and spa supply, they will also have several other chemicals you can use like 32% H2O2... check labels and MSDS, at that price for that nitric acid you could get nitrate fertilizer and a distilling rig and make your own cheaper, on the forum you will find lists and many posts on where we get different chemicals, and how to make some you have a hard time getting, keep looking, through the forum, and looking for better prices, the you quoted are just a rip off.


----------



## MEANIE (May 7, 2013)

I found this in a few mins read labels and this fourm then you can find stuff too.

Ace Hardware of Gilroy
2 miles
1260 First St Ste B
Gilroy, CA 95020
408.847.5890

H2SO4=Sulfuric Acid>>>get the jug in a bag kind>in pluming dept $10 to $15.00
HCl=Hydrochloric Acid=Muriatic Acid>>> in the paint dept aboutr $11.00
NaOH=sodium hydroxide aka= llye = Rooto® Crystals of Household Lye Drain Opener$5.00
SMB = Sodium Metabisulfite=Bonide® 1lb Stump Out $7.99 
KNO3=Potassium nitrate =salt peter=Hi Yield stump remover

Todd


----------



## Flattop (May 7, 2013)

thank you very much for them replies that does help I just wasn't sure if it would be worth trying to make or cheaper to buy it at those prices just making sure I'm doing the right thing with the amount of moneyI have.been looking into making my own and reading all of the posts on here as much as I can but just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting my time if it was just as easy to go buy . I have found it find this stuff here in California is a little harder to do and say Utah where I'm from and when having a buy it over the internet you have to add in hi shipping costsbut anyways thank you very much for the help it is appreciated


----------



## Flattop (May 7, 2013)

thank you Todd for that information about ace I didn't even know there was one right here in Gilroy I knew there was one of few miles away in Morgan Hill but they didn't have what I was looking for when I went there I am also concerned about the nitric acid. I was able to pick up SMB and muratic acid from Lowes and Home Depot here I am trying to do more research on the so called sulfuric acid drain cleaners but in reading the form have noticed there's been some conflict in different brands people sayings for one will work but for another it will not


----------

